# Uncharted: The Lost Legacy



## Akira (Dec 4, 2016)

Uncharted: The Lost Legacy was announced as a stand-alone game at PSX 2016, will arrive sometime in 2017.



> We've spent the better part of the last 10 years on a journey with Nathan Drake, but as his story came to a close in Uncharted 4 and we looked ahead to the series’ first-ever story DLC, we were faced with an unprecedented question: whose story did we want to tell next? Over the years, we’ve assembled an incredible cast of characters, but of them all, we kept coming back to one in particular: Chloe Frazer. As the smooth-talking master thief that debuted in Uncharted 2, Chloe is not only one of our favorite characters, but we know she’s a favorite amongst our community. She’s also a strong and enigmatic character —in other words, perfect to be our lead protagonist in Uncharted: The Lost Legacy.



During a panel today at PSX 2016, creative director Shaun Escayg confirmed that The Lost Legacy will take place after Uncharted 4: A Thief's End, and the section shown during the reveal was taken from the beginning of the game.

*The Lost Legacy will be set in India*, and as such, writer Josh Scherr said the studio took a "deep dive" into Hinduism and the mythology tied to the region when crafting the story. Game director Kurt Margenau also chimed in to note the setting shown in the reveal footage won't be the only locale Chloe will explore.

Escayg emphasized that The Lost Legacy is very much Chloe's story. While it will be tonally different from Drake's adventures, it will still fit within the context of the Uncharted universe, with Chloe on a quest for a piece of treasure called the Tusk of Ganesha.

As far as gameplay is concerned, Margenau said Chloe will have her "own fighting personality," and won't be as "brawly" as Nathan Drake. Margenau also discussed the game's length, saying it will be "longer than [The Last of Us] Left Behind but shorter than Uncharted 4."

Additionally, Margenau said fans can expect the same "wide-linear" level design seen in Uncharted 4. In fact, The Lost Legacy is "going even a little more wide," with Margenau suggesting there will be plenty of driving, thanks to Chloe's skills behind the wheel.



Source: Naughty Dog | Uncharted: The Lost Legacy Announced, Coming in 201


----------

